# naming your betta



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

im not sure if i should have put this in this catagory but seemed right...

anywho i was wondering. how do you personaly come up with your fish/bettas names? 

personaly iv always named every animal iv had after its personality except my newest tetras. lol theres like 12 in a 40g quarantine/cycling tank.. sence they all look alike well itd be hard to name them all.. so i personaly whent with the names... bob,bob,bob,bob,bob,bob,bob,bob.bob.bob.bob,bob and fred.. whos fred? pft even i dont know ^.^ lol but how do you come up with your names?


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

My bettas all get named after greek deities, based on either colour or personality. My rats are all literary characters, based on their personalities.


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

sofar iv only named two kinda based on color. my 2 goldies ones wall white with a lil orange on his spine others orange with white on his belly and tip of back fin. orange in yin and whites yang lol cuz they r oposites and they folow ea othr around non stop 

my pleco was on personality. the day i got him he sat on a river rock on the sand and every time id eather point at him or get eye level hes frill all up showing his spines as if saying "what you want some?" sence common plecos have the spines i named him Vlad like the impaler lol cause he acted all tough n showed his spines lol both bettas i aint had long both unnamed =[ i was thinking of named red ct Genghis he was all shy at first and he likes company i put in yin [the smaller goldie] to see what hed do and he loved him. no fun nipping no chasing just harmony :O and Genghis had many[well a few at least ] folowers ^.^ as for the vt.. no idea his color might still be changing i dont wana name him somehting based on his color and the way he acts. and then he go from black to green  how awesome would the name like B52 be for a green fish lolol! [as in B52 bomber]


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

i named 1 after a frnds deceased betta, Pedro. i named Mister because on the car ride i home i said "listen up mister you better not die" and then my mom said to name him Mister. Sister, well it was a girl name that rhymed with Mister. Sir, well it was a formal male ame like "mister" and it started with an "s" like "Sister" so i named him sir. now i need a name for my new 1...its like a cow... lol...so far im leanen on Daisy because cows are commonly named Daisy lol


----------



## lyle (Oct 18, 2011)

I really enjoy giving non-human things (animals) incredibly regular human names. It's amusing. Just think about it... I have this fish called a Betta fish aka siamese fighting fish with a shiny blue body and fiercly red fins. This fish is extremely territorial and hostile toward other males. It will fight to the death. His name is.......lyle. So regular and unassuming haha. I'm not going to name my fish Cyclone or Electra or something like that. It's gotta be classy lol. Either that or my next fish will be named after some characters from my favourite movies/ cartoons.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

lol..Scooby Doo ?? jk jk lol


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

and betsy for a cow lol 

oh almost forgot my other pets :O i iz a bad daddy  lol houdini my ball python. when i first got him this bugger excaped like every hour.. there one min go tinkle.. BAM gone down the tank sitting 5ft off floor from rim to floor. and hed be up the tall tank down the stand and 30ft away.. lmao
Angel my mutt. she was a cuddly bug and my grandmas dog is named fiesty. so feisty and angel lol... then puppy.. he was a batch from my moms dogs pups.. he was the only male pure bred shih tzu.. no1 wanted him.. but as babbies to get the whole brood of like 12 to come to you you had to say cmere puppies.. hes like 1 yr old n a wopping 12lbs lol he comes by anythign you call him even butt breath -.- LOL but puppy just stuck 

lol scooby nice 1 mister lol


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

lol thanks! and butt breathe? ewy, why don't u juat call it a mouth fart!! JK JK LOL... thats so gross....
lol...
my dogs answer to stupid or dumdum or anything u say in a doggy squeeky voice lol..


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

angel shes my lover she comes when you say puppy cause shes uber jellous lol but puppy pft if hes laying by you you can look him in the eyes and say "hey you turd" and he starts waggin his tail.. angel only obays to girly angel and mutt/mutt-face lol sometimes she will listen when you cal her big/bubble butt [usaly only said when she hogs the bed/blankie] and none of them come by squeeky doggy voices just mention there name and VEERRROOOOOOOOOOOM here they come lol


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

LMAO!!!! ur pets sound redonkulous.. i love it!!!


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

oh they are lol i wish i could think of a name for my bettas tho lmao =[ poor namless guy.. lol every animal iv had took a day to get a name.. them theyv been like 7 and 3 days and no name =[ lol evn the pleco had a name within a hr of being home [hr including geting his poor cold body acustomed to the new warm water] lol i thought that1 wld be harder then naming a betta =[


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

One of my rats, Richelieu (one of the boys in my avatar), comes to pretty much anything as long as you sound excited enough. He mainly answers to "Pesticle", though. He and D'Artagnan (the other avatar rat) earned that name because my dad was always calling them pests. He didn't like them much at first because they were super active and annoying, so Pesticles is a combination of "pests" and a slightly less flattering word.


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

lmao my rats in my breeding colony [for food but i keep the main girls i like] she will come to anything. but she is part dog a swear lol shes a albino feeder. u can put a piece of food on her nose wiel shes on her hind legs and she will stay there u can say anything but put it there and she stays up.. and never comes down till u take it off.. then she gets all happy and hyper like "OOO OOO DID I DO GOOD DADDY? HUH? HUH? DID I DO GOOD?" i call her munchkin <33her twin will stare at food when out of her cage but if u put it by her she just looks down like "what m i suposed to do with that" and wont eat outside her cage unless you hold it up to her mouth. then she grabs it n runs under the fish tank stand on the emty shelv n munches on it lol i call her ommy like "om nom nom nom" but with a y XD oh and my hairless stud lol hes squirt.. when i first had him hed flimb up my dresser to the top were i always wld put my toothbrush n toothpaste.. n the butthead wld gnaw at the cap till it unclipped n then hed pounce on it.. -.-


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

That would be my problem with keeping snakes - I adore snakes and think they are the most amazing animals, but as a rat lover I couldn't feed them rats. 
I do plan to get a bearded dragon one day, though.


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

i only have one snake atm but i suply a few friends... in my basment i have ooh... *points in air counting* bout 40-50 girls that arnt preg but are eather in circulation or weaning lil ones. and like 6 males. i only have 1 snake and hes not even eating but rly small pups. so i pick out the runt or a smaller one at least. and feed. when my buddies come ovr to buy i sit down there they pick them out [have them labeled were sertin sizes are that can be food] because no1 wants jipped in the reptile biz from a "larg rat" and getting a rly skinny emaciated one. so i let them pick.. my girls they know are nfs. not all are but i go for the pretty ones or the ones who have HUGE personalities like "skittlez" she runs ALL around my house n if u say skittlez go she runs into her cage  but i dont prekill most of mine i suply alot of people so i dont gota hurt them just look away and take a glemps in the box count and look at size. get payed... tho every now and then i will look in the box and be all like "one.. two..three.fou...awe.. im sorry man shes too cute.. get another" lol

also had 12 beardies awesome pets ^.^


----------



## lyle (Oct 18, 2011)

MistersMom said:


> lol..Scooby Doo ?? jk jk lol


lol. I pretty much contradicted myself there didn't I haha. I should say for the most part, I will probably give my extraordinary pets extra ordinary names.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

hahaha, i want a rat now...


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

momma [misters] there great pets. lol not quite like a betta but still rly awesome pets lol only 1 downside to rat keeper imo. the smell.. males mark there terriotory and pee yew to many males SUCKS lol some females do it too but its not as strong.. but then again you get used to it. i can sit down in the basement and chill for hours and smell nothing some1 elese comes down and there like yuk man it stinks..." it does?! had no idea" i clean all the cages twice a week. most ppl do it once so i keep my my smell down lol but i can go to my buddies n smell it he cleans each one once a week in a rotational order. and he has 300 girls n like 30 boys lol thats the only downside i see. stink.. great great pets tho. but they do cost more money to keep goin then a betta cuz of bedding


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I have 5 males in my cage and they don't smell at all. I floored the cages in lino so nothing holds the urine smell, (plus it is soooo easy to just pull out the lining, wipe it, stick it back in) and just change their hammocks every day.  If you are looking to save money on bedding for the males, definitely try lino. I know the nursing and pregnant females need the bedding for making huge nests, but the guys will be happy with just a digging box and/or nest boxes. 

I love my ratties. Cutest, cleanest, sweetest, funniest, most intelligent little pets you could ever wish for.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

DAAWE :3 ...
i have a ferret, i think they stink worse than rats... lol


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

momma iv always anted a ferret =[ give you the rats of your choosing for trade.. take all u want tho u gota leave me with at least 1 male n female  lol all my buddys i supply will hate you but ill wuv you <3 lol

and bomb my females dont astick but my males. if i give them a chew stick or anything i gota throw it aay that night itl be soaked -.- i use aspen mainly for them with side guards so they dont pee everywere. but for my girlies when there nesting ill give them like torn up cotton if i find a toel or something thats at a thrift store or if one of mine ripps ill cut it into like 3"x1.5" n let them make nests from it [3/4 the time they rip it to just the threat] ommy shes a nanny she is a bad one tho -.- she makes nests out of any veggies she finds.. if ileave a sandwich sitting down with letus.. shel grab it [only lettus] and go make a nest outa it -.- lol she only does that when being a nanny.. but when shes been a momma she wont do it.. lol another reason it stinks sometimes.. but my girls iv been keeping in separate room then ill put boys in a dif section of basement with heavy blankets up for walls sence they can stink and to keep them warm everyone thinks male half stinks but i keep girls and pups up to sub adault on one side you cant smell anything on that side. but i handle all my rats so at times im over in the boys area a few hours then when i put them up come out and its like *sniff sniff* omg whats that smell? I SMELL AIR lol! but i clean the boys bedding every 2 days unless there being a studd [7 stud backups and idk how many males in circ.. maby 9? but there jumbos now about to be food :sad: ] my females smell like rosses.. the boys pft i think i need them descented lmao


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

pyro fiend said:


> momma iv always anted a ferret =[ give you the rats of your choosing for trade.. take all u want tho u gota leave me with at least 1 male n female  lol all my buddys i supply will hate you but ill wuv you <3 lol


 
if i could... i would... not even kidding...


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

lol iv always wanted a ferret. my family always said "hell no those are dirty a$# creatures and they stink, besides they are expensiv" lol id so trade if i could. but then again i know id be like all torn up inside cause the rats r my babies lol


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

i would trade u for 1 rat if i could !!!!!!1 they rnt dirty, just have a groos natural musk.lol. 2, they cost about 200$.... bettter start saven up and i kno how it feels not to be able to do sumn u want to,i want my septum peirced and my mom says not till im18


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

his names froto, he's a panda ferret.


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

AWE... i had a rat named frodo =[ he was all white with only black by his feet and head thn a lil around eyes. he died on me =[ he jumped from his rack thts like 6ft high and yea =[ wasnt pretty =[


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

and i am 18 but i dont hav a "REAL" job so i still gota listen to the parents lmao XD lol every time i have money it goes tward animal food bedding and i have money but my parents have flushed or given away my fish/animals befor theyd prob do again so ill just wait... around here ferrets are lik $125 tho


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

awe... i hope that the rolly-pollies that i toss don't die, because i like them, i just prefer them no where near me if im not holdin them cause i don't wonna step on them...


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

pyro fiend said:


> and i am 18 but i dont hav a "REAL" job so i still gota listen to the parents lmao XD lol every time i have money it goes tward animal food bedding and i have money but my parents have flushed or given away my fish/animals befor theyd prob do again so ill just wait... around here ferrets are lik $125 tho


 
you BUM!!! jk my sis is 18 and still lives with me, r u male?


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

yes ma'am i am a male  n im no bum :'( iv applied everywere and never even got interveiwed lmao. so i just be lazy and go to school -.- lol and not a bum i make a few hundred a week by being lazy tyvm [cuz i sell the rats]


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

i was totally kiddin bout callin u a bum, i just really enjoy tht word lol, its fun to say...


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

k u was lol but in all honestly im half bum XD

y did you ask my gender if i may ask


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

idk, i prefer knowing who im talking to... im a 15 yr old tansy  JKJKJK im a girl tho... c... still weird? 

im a weird person, i have to know EVERY thing abouut ppl, idk y, just afraid of the human race i assume.... but the folks on here seem nice lol.


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

lmao its kool im a curious person too.. tho i kinda figured ur a girl cuz if your a boy and also misters "mom" id be a little worried lmao but im pretty much a open book feel free to ask anything i was just wondering "what in the world did my gender have to do with anything?" lol thought you was gona say something and forgot maybe lol


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

naw... i usually forget EVERY THING! but no, not this time lol...


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

hahahaha oh momma u crack me up XD


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

whoop whoop, but be careful 0,o crack kills....


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

lmao you crack me up like this *pretends arm just randomly breaks n hangs* 

i never said "oh momma you make me smoke some crack" XP I WIN ^.^


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

LMFAO!!!! YOU crack ME up.... lol...


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

i just realized, ur snake is eating a rat 0.o lol


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

actualy it was a mouse  he didnt want a rat so i had buy a frozen mouse =[ at least t was dead befor i gave it to him? [humane feeding ftw? ] i might change it to my prof pic n put prof as a dif pic XD it creep you out or something?

and dont crack up to much your young and fragile XD ^.^


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

lmao, and no, its just after seeing it so many time and i JUST realized it lol...


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

well i changed it now XD bettr?


----------



## dormfish (Sep 4, 2011)

I tend to name my fish the first name that pops into my head. 
There's:

Odysseus: Male Crown Tail Betta

Skittles: Male Micky Mouse Platy
Tokyo: Female Calico Platy
Bob: Speckled Female Platy
Aqua: Female Guppy (unsure of kind yet)
Sylvester: Male Guppy (unsure of kind)


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

OMG I H?AVE THE SAME CUBBY FISHY THNG AS U!!!! and yes tht s better lol.
i enjy x-box 360 lol


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

lol they sell those fish here that r teeny tiny but at a chinese place they sell a bigger one just like it iwith bamboo in it XD

and zomg xbox ftw ^.^


----------



## PiscisAmor (Jul 1, 2011)

My bettas are all named in Latin, except for one

Aliquis ("someone" because "Nemo" means "no one")
Albica ("white" because she is)
Venus (Roman goddess of love. She was a good luck charm I bought as a companion for Albica, whom I was trying to breed)
Dido (queen of Carthage, lover of Aeneas. Named because the queen and the fish were/are high maintenance)
Caeruleus ("blue green like the ocean" because he is)

Andromeda is named for a Greek princess, so her name is Greek. Same difference


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

yes x-box, i like cod:black ops and i like halo, thts not xbox tho is it idk, i like fracture, and i like bioshock ^.o love those games!!!!!!! wbu? lol.

and u have a cute snakey

and i was totally talking about this fish...lol


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

and i was totally talking about this fish...lol


----------



## dormfish (Sep 4, 2011)

Lol. I got mine at WalMart. XD Odysseus love to chill out in there.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Whatever happens to pop into my mind, but most are after anime characters


----------



## Gen2387 (Oct 13, 2011)

Well, I know it might sound weird but I have a theme. My first was named Captain Destroy because he had one hell of a temperemant. LOL! And after that I thought I'd stay with the theme so my second one is named Admiral Apocalypse and just yesterday I saw a beautiful dark blue halfmoon at the petstore and the name Commodor Chaos popped into my mind. So I'm sticking with Navy ranks for the first part of the names. LOL! I'm crazy that way.


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

lol im a cod addict.. mainly nazi zombies nowadays but im a beast online lmao..

as for the fishy pht here the one walmart sells in like 1 and 1/8 in diameter on the outside -.- lol to small... tho just got me a teeny tiny girl she mite fit in it 

and gen thats verry unique lmao


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

COD!!! i get killed by the zombies aalot in thth 1 thng tho


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

awe poor momma. lmao im addicted to gears 3 horde lately XD [looks up awards and gotten to wave 50(max) over 20 times but that name just got banned lmao] XD


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

oooooohhhhh.......... 
lol
my fave game by far is cod and left 4 dead 2


----------

